# Why Can't I Post A Picture ??



## jimmitch (Jul 18, 2005)

I never had this problem before.I set the pop ups to let the link come up.I have the link but still no picture will post.Thanks for any help on this Jim


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jimmitch said:


> I never had this problem before.I set the pop ups to let the link come up.I have the link but still no picture will post.Thanks for any help on this Jim


Jim,
rather than the link pop-up, please use the "Insert Image" pop-up.
As an exercise I will attach its icon here as a picture:







The alternative is to use "Manage Attachments" to post pictures.
Then you are no more dependent of outside linking changes later on.


----------



## jimmitch (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Harri I have tried the insert image and the manage attachments but it still won't work.I have aol maybe it has somthing to do with it


----------



## jimmitch (Jul 18, 2005)

Let try it


----------



## jimmitch (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Harri I got it to work.Jim


----------



## Bebopking (Mar 3, 2008)

I want to try and see if I can upload a photo too!


----------

